# Stock Wallpapers



## Vicious-Bassdj (Jun 22, 2011)

Hey guys,
So I just got my Nexus 10 for Christmas today and have already put CM 10.1 on it. Unfortunately, the stock Nexus 10 wallpapers are not included in the build. I was wondering if anyone here had the wallpapers on file and would kind enough to share them. Thanks in advance!

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caveman419 (Jun 10, 2011)

If you download the factory image, you should be able to find them in there. I am on CM 10.1 too and Cook not have them on hand....Nex10 is at home and only have my Note 10.1 with me.

Sent from my GT-N8013 using Tapatalk HD


----------

